# Concealment pics...



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Thought I'd start a thread to post some concealment pics... Please feel free to post you own.

Seeing how it's impossible for my golden retreiver to hold my camera..with any kind of steadiness... :wink:

I'm basically standing in front of the mirror and taking the picture, hence the light reflection... Anyway....

















Belt & Holster: Galco
Gun: Beretta Cougar 8000F


----------



## MM Developer (Feb 24, 2006)

*hmm*

this sounds like fun. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to take pictures with better light.


----------

